# Migliore Presidenziale



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

First tryout at Migliore Presidenziale....
Strong lemon scent, quite soft and oily upon opening of the can...
Experience:
1. Car was washed and cleaned using Meguiars shampoo plus
2. Due to the oily nature, just one gentle wipe on the foam can cover an entire panel.
3. Buffing was as reviewed by others, need lots of clean MF towel, otherwise it'll drag the oil across the panel and you'll get tons of smearing
4. Result: surprisingly, with the oily nature, i thought this LSP would bring a depth & wetness to the panel, but instead i got clarity, reflectiveness and mirror like reflection. It's a step above fuzion or any other sealant that i've tried but the difference won't be night and day

























Well, since i'm a bit curious on how the £159 Swissvax Concorso (left) and $399 Migliore Presidenziale (right) would compare, so i did side-by-side comparison on both








Sadly even with all the technology and good SLR's lens could not capture what the ultimate lens can capture: our God gifted eyes..

Anyway just my observation along with my fellow detailers comment: SV concorso muted metallic by a whole lot, made it almost solid black. Side by side by the reflective Presidenziale, the SV side looked like it was a matte paint

So is it worthed to have an $399 boutique wax? Well i can't answer that, you need to see it in person and judge it for yourself....

Thanks for reading


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow what a name for a wax, is it suppose to sound grand?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

sounds like many of the Migliore ones tbh wait to mag's gets in this thread!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello  ive been looking into suppliers this week. Im trying it whatever


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

looks very wet :thumb: Let me know about sheeting after 2-3 washes .
I tried Migliore Original gives very wet look with some depth but the sheeting stopped after 3-4 washes but it looks still shiny .


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Well... it's been 3 washes already and the sheeting still looks ok as well as its glow & depth. I'll probably hold it for another week or two before stripping it all together. I forgot how my Fuzion and Souveran looks, so probably gonna replace it with either one...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

nothelle said:


> 4. Result: surprisingly, with the oily nature, i thought this LSP would* bring a depth & wetness to the panel, but instead i got clarity, reflectiveness and mirror like reflection*.


I felt that with Migliore Original ... gives a lot of wetness with great balance between reflectivity and richness and it look very flat with great clarity , really I ove this wax ! but after 3 weeks the Migliore Original sheeting looks very very slow but the look still semi-fresh. no problem I'm ready to re-wax



nothelle said:


> Well... it's been 3 washes already and the sheeting still looks ok as well as its glow & depth...


Which shampoo do you use ? any update ?


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Maxi... i interchanged between Meguiars Gold Class & CG Citrus Wash & Gloss... i only managed to hold it up for 2 weeks and 4 washes before changing into Pinn Souveran, but last i washed it, sheeting & beeding still ok, though the slickness has diminished.

However i gotta admit the look matured over time, at first application it was more clarity than others, but after leaving it for 3-4 days it seemed to be richer in glow and depth...


----------



## inoyasha2 (May 17, 2011)

good job om Nothelle


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi bro, glad to see you here... stay put on this forum, some interesting detailing stuff round here...



inoyasha2 said:


> good job om Nothelle


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow! If I can put my hand on this wax, I will do a test on my bonnet between Original, Frutta , Primo and Presidenziale!
This wax is under-estimated but the sheeting is pretty bad I hope they can develop a wax cleaner to help the wax bond better and improve sheeting if possible.
Great look and moderate balance between depth and gloss.


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

that's great review om nothelle,,,
as far as my experience, miggy wax doesnt offer any wetness in your paint, i always spraying spray detailer after few hour after i applied it, and use glaze before i applied it...


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Apparently it doesn't, but good wax nevertheless.. didn't give a superb impression at first glance, but after curing properly within 48-72 hours, i began to like this LSP, gives a balanced overall look....


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

nothelle said:


> Apparently it doesn't, but good wax nevertheless.. didn't give a superb impression at first glance, but after curing properly within 48-72 hours, i began to like this LSP, gives a balanced overall look....


i dont believe you, you must send it to me and let me try it by myself :buffer:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hahaha... nice try buddy, like i said if you want it and don't believe it come and get it..... and trust me "seeing is believing" lol....



KIOS3R said:


> i dont believe you, you must send it to me and let me try it by myself :buffer:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

got mine direct from america, one of the best waxes i've used:thumb:


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

nothelle said:


> Hahaha... nice try buddy, like i said if you want it and don't believe it come and get it..... and trust me "seeing is believing" lol....


yeah i believe it is good....in your car, but maybe not good in my car... gimme a sample,, 7oz is enough :buffer:


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

noddy r32 said:


> got mine direct from america, one of the best waxes i've used:thumb:


i admitted miggy is good wax with very PITA on applying and buffing...

i love the result too, but i dont love the crisp look, so i must spray detailer for adding wetlook effect


----------



## inoyasha2 (May 17, 2011)

KIOS3R said:


> yeah i believe it is good....in your car, but maybe not good in my car... gimme a sample,, 7oz is enough :buffer:


7oz is too much for you,... let share..., actually 3oz for your marmot's is more than enough  and send me the rest :lol:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL... I'll let you guys decide on how to split it then.... 

Honestly i'm still not quite satisfied with Migliore waxes and i still think that there's more to show from this Presidenziale. Need a bit of learning curve and might take a while. 

So i took your advice KIOS3R, use a Meguiars Last Touch, dilluted 1:1 to keep contaminants to the wax at minimum. However instead of spraying it on a panel, i used it to damp the MF towel. Sure enough, it soften the residue and made buffing much much easier... so thanks buddy!


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

i suggest you to use pin crystal mist instead of LT, why? bcoz CM doesnt contain any alcohol or any cleaner in it, so it can prevent any buildup,,, 

if you still not love the result, then throw your presidenziale to me,, not to inoyasha


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

After my initial try with presidenziale and resulted in less than satisfactory experience, i tried to reapplied with different approach:
1. Meguiars G110v2 with 4" LC Gold Pad
2. Apply with speed 2 and move gently across the panel to work in the LSP
3. Wait for 20-30min
4. Buff with dampen MF sprayed with Meguiars Last Touch dilluted 1:1

Again...the result same as before, however this time i leave it under the morning sun for an hour in hope that it'll help the curing process & strenghten the bonding...

Better result, but not by a mile..... However
A day later i was surprised by how well it cured... nice gloss and this time i got glow and a bit of wetness out of it. I would say it resembles the finish of Swissvax Concorso..

Sorry about no pics, but i don't think it'll capture it anyway.... Yet this ensures me that there's still yet to prove from Migliore Presidenziale and I'll sure to keep this in my arsenal for the time being for further testing. One thing that disappoint me is the slickness is behind other LSPs....


----------

